# What pushchairs do you have for LO ?



## stefni_x

I am getting a new 1 but dont know what one to get lol :shrug:


----------



## x__amour

https://i51.tinypic.com/2e4eyrn.jpg

I have the Graco Passage Travel System in Libby. :flow:


----------



## _laura

best advice is to go into a shop and try them out.


----------



## annawrigley

https://www.babylady.co.uk/images/babystyle_oyster_pearl.jpg
Babystyle Oyster :thumbup:


----------



## KiansMummy

Quinny buzz and petite star zia x


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

annawrigley said:


> https://www.babylady.co.uk/images/babystyle_oyster_pearl.jpg
> Babystyle Oyster :thumbup:

i really like this


----------



## stefni_x

Thanks Girls , 

xxx


----------



## stefni_x

I'm thinking of getting this one
 



Attached Files:







KC22831_l.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## cammy

mine is pretty plain, and I can't find a photo of it. But its a peg perego (sp?)


----------



## amygwen

I think strollers are really different between UK and US. But I have a couple..

Travel System, Graco Little Hoot travel system:

https://www.bz1-img.com/images_products/02/28/7166197_raw.jpg

Lightweight Stroller, Kolcraft Contours Lite Stroller:

https://brandbabystrollers.com/images/kolcraft_contours_lite_stroller.jpg

Jogging Stroller, Joovy Zoom 360:

https://joggingstrollerreviewsx.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Joovy-Zoom-360-Jogging-Stroller-150x150.jpg


----------



## lucy_x

I have the Mamas and Papas sola.


----------



## Char.due.jan

I have the babystyle oyster with the colour pack ocean. And a maxi-cosi cabriofix car seat. I LOVE it!


----------



## tasha41

Peg Perego Uno & a Maclaren Triumph.

The Peg Perego I find looks less junky than a lot of other strollers on the market, it's smaller than some, it can be used in carriage or stroller position and it takes literally 3 seconds to switch it; whereas with some systems you have to remove the whole seat and change it, you just flip the handle bar with this one! It lays totally flat so great for newborns. The one downfall is that, until you get used to it, it's a pain on the bus, it's wider at the back than it is at the front... and when you have it in carriage position, the back wheels are the ones that swivel. It also doesn't have a cup holder/"tray" thing at the handle like many Graco etc models have, it has a water bottle holder, but if you have a can of pop or something you're sort of out of luck. The basket is smaller than a lot of Graco ones too, so if you have to do store runs it can be a pain, but I had a "mommy hook" for my bags and that was fine. 

Maclaren Triumph... I love it... you can really tell the difference between buying an umbrella stroller at this price point and a cheapie. It's really durable, stylish. Love the carry handle, big sunshade. The basket is small, but a lot of umbrella strollers don't have one. It reclines and it's suitable for 3m+


----------



## nadinek

Had an iCandy Cherry now have a icandy Peach double. love it, still works fab. will prob need a different one soon but who knows. They're great and resell for loads plus easy to clean.

Got a quinny zapp for quick trips with just one baby too, love that. super easy to fold and use.


----------



## PinkyPonk

https://www.touristinformationcentres.net/webshop/images/webshop/177/product/large/iCandy-Pear-Tandem-Pushchair123456789.jpg

https://www.icandyuk.com/products/access/a7.jpg


----------



## kattsmiles

Mama and Papa's Sola. LOOOOOOVE it! 

https://www.growingyourbaby.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/ProductImageTemplate.jpg


----------



## _laura

But Yeah I have the Quinny Zapp Xtra and the Mothercare Backspin
 



Attached Files:







zappxtra_Black_reclining-500x500.jpg
File size: 111.7 KB
Views: 1









mothercare-strollers-mothercare-backspin-stroller-ocean.jpg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## louandivy

Phil & Teds Smart Buggy

https://images.nitrosell.com/product_images/9/2083/smart-and-peanut-black.jpg


----------



## vinteenage

kattsmiles said:


> Mama and Papa's Sola. LOOOOOOVE it!
> 
> https://www.growingyourbaby.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/ProductImageTemplate.jpg

I didnt even know these were available in the US! The price though. :wacko: Yikes!


----------



## kattsmiles

vinteenage said:


> kattsmiles said:
> 
> 
> Mama and Papa's Sola. LOOOOOOVE it!
> 
> https://www.growingyourbaby.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/ProductImageTemplate.jpg
> 
> I didnt even know these were available in the US! The price though. :wacko: Yikes!Click to expand...

I got mine at Babies R Us! I was going to get a bugaboo but I couldn't imagine spending $1,300 on a stroller but I needed something that could lay back and sit up. It cost $419 and I nearly keeled over and died when I saw the price but totally worth it! 

Not to mention I sold his other stroller (the Chicco travel system) and some other baby things on craigslist and that helped A LOT. Whew.


----------



## samface182

stefni_x said:


> I'm thinking of getting this one

i have this in black. brilliant stroller, i cant fault it at all! :thumbup:

i also have a quinny buzz 3 in red..
https://www.discountbabyequip.co.uk/images/_lib/quinny-buzz-3-rebel-red-2011-model-3022228-170-1299497768000.jpg


----------



## stefni_x

I have just ordered it from kiddicare! :happydance:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Go nosey in a shop at them, get a feel for them a bit. At the moment, we've got an Obaby Atlas Sport. Fairly cheap at around £80 (maybe less now), and really good!


----------



## mayb_baby

Love Silver Cross have a 3d jet sport and just ordered a pop blue bubbles :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







64257209.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 0









41pidtGt6RL__SX315_SY375_PIMothercareGreen22percentoff,BottomRight,-10,-10_SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 0









41TtE8uPBTL__SX189_.jpg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 0









41bprjpxu2L__SX315_.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AriannasMama

I've got a Graco Stylus travel system in Elyse :flower:

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41sEAQ%2BXyOL._AA300_.jpg


----------



## x__amour

I just love that design, Cari. I would've gotten it but they didn't have it in stock so I just decided to go with Libby as it went with her crib set anyways. 
Still, it's so cute! :D


----------



## AriannasMama

x__amour said:


> I just love that design, Cari. I would've gotten it but they didn't have it in stock so I just decided to go with Libby as it went with her crib set anyways.
> Still, it's so cute! :D

They don't even make it anymore :(. It's on Amazon for some ridiculous price ($600 something wtf). I can't believe that that's even the right price, lol. I'm thinking of selling my whole travel set and buying a jogging stroller though, then I might have more motivation to get off my ass and jog in the mornings.


----------



## x__amour

AriannasMama said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> I just love that design, Cari. I would've gotten it but they didn't have it in stock so I just decided to go with Libby as it went with her crib set anyways.
> Still, it's so cute! :D
> 
> They don't even make it anymore :(. It's on Amazon for some ridiculous price ($600 something wtf). I can't believe that that's even the right price, lol. I'm thinking of selling my whole travel set and buying a jogging stroller though, then I might have more motivation to get off my ass and jog in the mornings.Click to expand...

Haha, I want a jogging stroller but right now I'm just walking. I tried to jog today just by myself and that was an epic fail.


----------



## stefni_x

Hopefully my pram will be here for tuesday ? anyone know how long kiddicare take to deliver ? 

xxx


----------



## _laura

stefni_x said:


> Hopefully my pram will be here for tuesday ? anyone know how long kiddicare take to deliver ?
> 
> xxx

Next day delivery but if you order on fri/sat/sun it will come on tuesday


----------



## stefni_x

Yeah , i ordered on friday 


xxx


----------



## Jemma_x

Ive got a bugaboo gecko and a silvercross pop classic


----------



## bbyno1

I have the Graco Mirage black travel system


----------



## sarah0108

I have 6 :blush:

Most recent purchase - baby jogger city mini


----------



## SophieGrace

i have two... got my eye on a bugaboo cam tho :| x


----------



## stephx

I have an iCandy apple atm I've had 3 so far so I ain't too bad :lol: x


----------



## sarah0108

The thing is,i havent sold any :rofl: i still have 6 :lol:


----------



## rockys-mumma

Sarah I love the baby jogger, had mine about a month now! Cant fault it!


----------



## louandivy

sarah0108 said:


> The thing is,i havent sold any :rofl: i still have 6 :lol:

Where the hell do you keep all of them?!


----------



## sarah0108

under the stairs :blush:


----------



## bbyno1

^ i was just about to ask that lol
My buggy always seems to be in the way


----------



## _laura

Sarah :rofl:
I want a new buggy, but I want to sell my travel system. Though I keep thinking if I sell it then I will want it back again.
I never use it though :dohh:


----------



## wishuwerehere

I've had 4 pushchairs, including a huge bebecar monstrosity which I got for free from my dad's colleague, was at least 7 years old and whose previous occupant was disappointed when his mum got it down from the loft and told him that no, they couldn't turn it into a go kart :haha:
I also had a quinny buzz, a mothercare xoob (which I honestly think is a pile of crap, but it now lives at my parent's house as a spare) and now I have a maclaren techno xlr, which is really good and should really negate any need for me to buy another pushchair ever again....(unless I need a double one day in the dim and distant future!)
But I'm definitely feeling the itch for a new one! I don't want to tell my OH that I won't really be satisfied until I own a bugaboo :haha:


----------



## nadinek

wishuwerehere said:


> I've had 4 pushchairs, including a huge bebecar monstrosity which I got for free from my dad's colleague, was at least 7 years old and whose previous occupant was disappointed when his mum got it down from the loft and told him that no, they couldn't turn it into a go kart :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## rockys-mumma

wishuwerehere said:


> But I'm definitely feeling the itch for a new one! I don't want to tell my OH that I won't really be satisfied until I own a bugaboo :haha:

Haha I had this feeling until I went and tested them all out. Alfies a big boy, very tall and in the bugaboo bee it was pointless, wouldnt have lasted very long without his head poking through the hood, and the cam was just so big compared to my quinny zapp and maclaren. So I settled on the baby jogger city mini :haha:


----------



## wishuwerehere

rockys-mumma said:


> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> But I'm definitely feeling the itch for a new one! I don't want to tell my OH that I won't really be satisfied until I own a bugaboo :haha:
> 
> Haha I had this feeling until I went and tested them all out. Alfies a big boy, very tall and in the bugaboo bee it was pointless, wouldnt have lasted very long without his head poking through the hood, and the cam was just so big compared to my quinny zapp and maclaren. So I settled on the baby jogger city mini :haha:Click to expand...

I know, I have a feeling I'll be disappointed if I ever get around to buying one...:blush:


----------



## sarah0108

I still havent got round to using my city mini atm! i have tested it out at home a lot :rofl: But H has been ill so we havent been anywhere for me to test it :(


----------



## rainbows_x

I have a Hauck Assiah (sp?)
I started off with a Graco travel system, then had a Quinny, now this one.
I am getting a Baby K leopard print one soon as it's lighter and easier if I just want to nip to the shop.


----------



## MrsEngland

I have the babystyle oyster with the rose colour pack i loveeeee it! Had the hauck malibu all in one before that =)


----------



## sarah0108

i used it today = amazing!! 

thinking im gonna sell my urbanite and get another city mini :blush:


----------



## Mei190

I have the Mamas&Papas Luna Mix in Denim. I actually really like it, and it is one of the lighter prams that I could find.


----------



## bumpy_j

mamas and papas sola

https://www.cheapestpushchairs.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/mamas-and-papas-sola.jpg i looove it it faces both ways, folds down flat and folds down small nothing i can really complain about! i want a maclaren xlr at some point too aha


----------



## sarah0108

:hissy: I want a sola!!


----------



## stefni_x

My Pram Came Today :happydance:


----------



## bumpy_j

sarah0108 said:


> :hissy: I want a sola!!

worth it, feels like a much more expensive pushchair than it is


----------



## louandivy

I kind of miss my Sola! They're so preeetty. Plus I sold it because I thought it was a pain to fold, didn't realise you could fold it with the seat still in :dohh:


----------



## sarah0108

I already decided when i come off my holiday i'll sell all my buggies and get a sola! i have wanted one for aggeees


----------



## annawrigley

MrsEngland said:


> I have the babystyle oyster with the rose colour pack i loveeeee it! Had the hauck malibu all in one before that =)

I have the Oyster and used to have the Hauck Malibu :haha:


----------



## _laura

I want the sola too. Shame I just got a stroller. Next baby can have it!


----------



## Cassie.

Graco Quattro Tour Duo :) heavy to push though. 
We still have Ada's Mothercare Urban Detour and her Bruin stroller that she used before Aibhne was born though.


----------



## vinteenage

We have a Graco Flip It.
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/263802_10150689135440230_786935229_19542896_1305833_n.jpg
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/259965_10150689138165230_786935229_19542936_4155549_n.jpg

Dream on Me Lightweight Traveler
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/249338_10150614537790230_786935229_19060920_7311837_n.jpg

And a BabyTrends Jogger.
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/206836_10150550286450230_786935229_18341695_3544428_n.jpg


----------



## Natasha2605

We have a Luna Mix, a Silvercross 3D and a M&P Beat Buggy!

Okay what's best...Oyster or Sola?


----------



## KiansMummy

Natasha2605 said:


> Okay what's best...Oyster or Sola?

Id like to know that 2 cos i wanna swap my buzz for something else PF i think i prefer the sola xx


----------



## Strawberrymum

I have a chicco


----------



## abbSTAR

Oyster by far!


----------



## Cassie.

We use Mothercare Jive strollers in the nursery I work in, although I did come across this regarding a Mothercare Jive

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...rcare-pushchair-collapses-underneath-her.html

We've had no problems with them though and I've known loads of people to have them and think they're great


----------



## rockys-mumma

Uhhhh I hate the mothercare prams without the hoods, Jive if that is what they are called they are so impratical, dont look nice at all lol and really and you could get something so much better 2nd hand for £50!


----------



## _laura

Yeah I got the mothercare backspin for £50. It came with a hood, raincover, reclines and is lovely. Those jives looked a bit nasty. Haha


----------



## samface182

i hate the mothercare jive. it's so unattractive! :haha:
i want a sola :brat:


----------



## Cassie.

I find the Jive's to be alright although I only use them for short trips, I much prefer my niece's Bruin stroller, the wheels are much better :)


----------



## lhancock90

Silvercross 3D Vogue in sugared almonds. Beautiful pram but the carseat is IMPOSSIBLE. Took 5 of us to put it in today :(


----------



## smatheson

vinteenage said:


> We have a Graco Flip It.
> And a BabyTrends Jogger.
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/206836_10150550286450230_786935229_18341695_3544428_n.jpg

My Aunt just bought me the babytrends jogger cause she wasnt here for nathans baby shower or birth due to her living far away. I actually quite like it. Although I was looking for a lightweight stroller:dohh: but a jogging stroller is nice for when we go to the beach and stuff.


----------



## 112110

vinteenage said:


> We have a Graco Flip It.
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/263802_10150689135440230_786935229_19542896_1305833_n.jpg

Ohhhh where did you get this one at?

I have a used stroller given to me by a friend, it's crap :dohh:


----------



## x__amour

112110 said:


> Ohhhh where did you get this one at?
> 
> I have a used stroller given to me by a friend, it's crap :dohh:

I think I've seen these strollers at Wal-Mart. Most of the major stores sell them. I love Graco. :D


----------



## princess_vix

I've currently got (Had wayyy to many before just sold a load)

Icandy apple
luna in truffle
Maclaren
silvercross pop

I did have graco and urban detour too LOL..
but im on the hunt for another one if any suggestions?


----------



## Cassie.

princess_vix said:


> I've currently got (Had wayyy to many before just sold a load)
> 
> Icandy apple
> luna in truffle
> Maclaren
> silvercross pop
> 
> I did have graco and urban detour too LOL..
> but im on the hunt for another one if any suggestions?

:O that's so many! Although we have a fair few with 3 little ones :) There's 3 in the house and at least another 5 in the shed ><


----------



## princess_vix

I like different prams and i like to change every day of the week and for different occasions lol x


----------



## vinteenage

x__amour said:


> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhh where did you get this one at?
> 
> I have a used stroller given to me by a friend, it's crap :dohh:
> 
> I think I've seen these strollers at Wal-Mart. Most of the major stores sell them. I love Graco. :DClick to expand...

The flipits are actually kind of hard to find. Amazon and Target.com have them, some Targets have them in stock, I think BabiesRUs has them.


----------



## rainbows_x

Ooh, there's a Loola being sold on Ebay, ending in a few hours, 99p pick up right near me :)


----------



## princess_vix

Hope you get it lol but if it stays at 99p chances are they'll withdraw and they'll ask you to make offer...xx


----------



## Monkei

I have the bugaboo frog :) with Hello Kitty fabric :)


----------



## Cassie.

Monkei said:


> I have the bugaboo frog :) with Hello Kitty fabric :)
> View attachment 230292

I love that :D


----------



## x__amour

Monkei said:


> I have the bugaboo frog :) with Hello Kitty fabric :)
> View attachment 230292

Aww, Hello Kitty! :D


----------



## veganmum2be

i've had a _few_ :blush:
tako - didn't like
graco travel system (still have)
babystyle lux big bouncy impractical thing -annoying
loola - hated it
chicco travel system (still have)
o baby stoller (still have)
maclaren stroller (still have)
graco mirage (at dads)
(2 crappy strollers i was given)

i liked him facing me, but my parent facing ones i couldn't get on busses quick if i needed to fold or there wasn't much space for anything but a stroller so i have him facing out now in strollers, only use the travel system if i'm going to be walking and want the big basket for shopping.

i wish i had bought a bugaboo bee instead of faffing about with all the others none of which i really like, the chicco is my fave hes so comfy in it, i only got it last week i swapped my friend it for my loola.

i'm bex and i've been addicted to prams for 9 months....:)


----------



## lilosmum

Mamas and Papas Luna - It is quite heavy and a bit on the bigger side but it was great in the winter. But I do have light weight stroller that we use a lot. But the Luna is a great pram for the colder months with a small baby!


----------



## princess_vix

^^

I hate my luna,I find it's wayyyy to light that my LO can tip it over in a tantrum,The basket is shocking LOL and my LO managed to break the straps within a day just by pulling them over him.

I wish i'd never bought the damn thing

x


----------



## emmylou92

we have the jane matrix pro and cup car seat and i hate them the pram is too big and bulky and the car seat weighs a ton....i carry her mostly in her moby wrap and bought a maxi cosy car seat.
https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/P3170018.jpg

https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/P3170016.jpg
https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/P3170010.jpghttps://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/P3170007.jpg


----------



## princess_vix

Today i added to my list of pushchairs and bought 
Mamas and papas Pulse stroller x


----------



## lilosmum

princess_vix said:


> ^^
> 
> I hate my luna,I find it's wayyyy to light that my LO can tip it over in a tantrum,The basket is shocking LOL and my LO managed to break the straps within a day just by pulling them over him.
> 
> I wish i'd never bought the damn thing
> 
> x

Wow I find mine really heavy. But I do put loads and loads in the bottom and my heavy bag on the handle. Lil's has lasted her really well but we don't use it all the time cos OH prefers her stroller!


----------



## emmylou92

I would never advise anyone to get my pram....its shocking we have a renault esace and thats a big car and it takes up so much room....when we go camping i can't even take the blooming thing.

if you ever see the car seath try lifting it...and it goes to the age of 1....i couldnt carry hollie out of hospital in it it was that heavy!


----------



## mayb_baby

WOW you camp with a baby I wouldnt dare lol


----------



## rileybaby

I have these two 
 



Attached Files:







ts.jpg
File size: 53.7 KB
Views: 2









pet.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rileybaby

rileybaby said:


> I have these two

oo and this one i forgot!
 



Attached Files:







sil.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## thedog

Babystyle Oyster!! Though its on ebay cause the frame has gone loose (i did put that in the discription btw lol) and i'm after a baby jogger city mini x


----------



## Bexxx

iCandy Peach
https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRkKzIXdzLZFFUtI3mRxkKu144cjlEXRuDiC_dv07ZjchaM8D9a7w
I have the seat unit in brown though.

I really like it. I always get comments on it though since it's a bright colour...don't particularly like that.

I'm needing a lightweight pushchair for when we go on holiday though, I'm thinking a zapp? Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## rileybaby

Bexxx said:


> iCandy Peach
> https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRkKzIXdzLZFFUtI3mRxkKu144cjlEXRuDiC_dv07ZjchaM8D9a7w
> I have the seat unit in brown though.
> 
> I really like it. I always get comments on it though since it's a bright colour...don't particularly like that.


omgsh i love it ! How much was it?:flower:


----------



## abbSTAR

There about £600 for the shassy and seat unit  from birth nearly a grand :flow:


----------



## rileybaby

Bexxx said:


> iCandy Peach
> https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRkKzIXdzLZFFUtI3mRxkKu144cjlEXRuDiC_dv07ZjchaM8D9a7w
> I have the seat unit in brown though.
> 
> I really like it. I always get comments on it though since it's a bright colour...don't particularly like that.
> 
> I'm needing a lightweight pushchair for when we go on holiday though, I'm thinking a zapp? Anyone have any recommendations?

I have the petite star zia+ and i love it! the suspension is great, is so light and comfy for baby. It was only £130, would definatley reccommend :) oh and i was going to get a zapp but they dont recline... :-(


----------



## wishuwerehere

rileybaby said:


> Bexxx said:
> 
> 
> iCandy Peach
> https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRkKzIXdzLZFFUtI3mRxkKu144cjlEXRuDiC_dv07ZjchaM8D9a7w
> I have the seat unit in brown though.
> 
> I really like it. I always get comments on it though since it's a bright colour...don't particularly like that.
> 
> I'm needing a lightweight pushchair for when we go on holiday though, I'm thinking a zapp? Anyone have any recommendations?
> 
> I have the petite star zia+ and i love it! the suspension is great, is so light and comfy for baby. It was only £130, would definatley reccommend :) oh and i was going to get a zapp but they dont recline... :-(Click to expand...

I think the zapp xtra does?


----------



## Bexxx

Yeah it was £595 but had to pay £195 (i think?) for the carrycot bit which is a bit of a farce, should be included I think! You have to pay separately for other little bits for it too...bit of a rip off tbh, but I wanted something that converted for two babies *just in case*

I'll look into the petite star zia :thumbup: I need it to recline, well want it too :)


----------



## _laura

wishuwerehere said:


> I think the zapp xtra does?

Yeah the Zapp Xtra reclines as the seat is from birth. I'm selling mine if anyones interested! :thumbup:


And Lorna, me OH and Max are going to Camp Bestival next summer and have our tickets for Festibelly this year :happydance: Both are 30 minute drives from our place incase we decide Max doesn't like camping.


----------



## tato_

I have the Peg Perego Switch 2011 which I love for its versatility. 

Check out my blog about it https://www.heybabybaby.com


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I have the Obaby Zezu, which I suppose I like, its easy to push, lots of basket space and looks comfy plus turns from carrycot to pushchair without removing the seat and you can have the option to attach the car seat. BUT I never ever use it! I use my sling more, i never leave the house without it. x


----------



## AirForceWife7

I have the Safety 1st Jaunt Travel System :thumbup: 

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4275579


----------



## MrsEngland

I had a hauck malibu, then an oyster now i have a babies r us storm (the one with ziggy the zebra) i needed something light weight that folded up small to go in my little car lol.


----------



## annawrigley

MrsEngland said:


> *I had a hauck malibu, then an oyster* now i have a babies r us storm (the one with ziggy the zebra) i needed something light weight that folded up small to go in my little car lol.

I had both these :haha:


----------



## Mellie1988

I have a mamas and papas pulse I think it is.....swapped it with my friend for my Petite Star Zia.... :dohh: absolutely gutted now as I miss my old pushchair soo much! Theo doesn't really need a pushchair anymore tbh, I work three days a week and on my days off we tend to go visit family or friends...

I loveee the City Jogger Mini, thats what I would have if we used pushchair more! 

x


----------



## Harleyy

I have the silver cross pop, dont get it, its crap.


----------



## ~RedLily~

I had the iCandy cherry that was great when she was smaller, then the silvercross pop sport for a month but hated it so now I've got the zia+ it's ok does the job lol. I would have got the city mini but didn't know anyone who had it to ask what it was like and after the disaster of the silvercross wasn't going to risk that much money.


----------



## cammy

I have a new one. Not sure what model, but its motherchoice, its 3 wheeled. It wasn't pricey and its not the best but I like it.


----------

